# Whats the smallest species of tropheus?



## birrrrdman (May 21, 2009)

One simple question, whats the smallest species of tropheus from lake tanganyika?


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

I believe they are really all the same size. Based on the profiles section, They all max aout at around 5 inches.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

There actually do vary in size. The ornatus and transcriptus are the smallest . The regani and marlieri 
are the ones that get to 5". My ornatus at a little over two years old range in size from about 2.5" to 3.25". 
I've read that transcriptus stay smaller than ornatus, but can't confirm that. Mine are smaller than my 
ornatus, but also younger. In some species the male is larger, others the female.

Forgot dickfeldi. They seem to be in between at about 4" max.

HTH


----------



## TaNgS_RuLe (Sep 26, 2007)

I believe the thread starter is talking about tropheus, did not see any indication that it was julidochromis 

I agree that tropheus max out at about the same size. Some species such as brichardi and polli/annectens might max out slightly larger (based on what I have read; no personal experience)


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

of all the types i've kept over the years, species black were consistently the smaller. my annecten were/are the largest tropheus i've ever kept.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I believe the thread starter is talking about tropheus, did not see any indication that it was julidochromis


Yeah, misread that didn't I.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

What size tank are you thinking of squeezing them in? :wink:


----------



## birrrrdman (May 21, 2009)

ha im not thinking of squezzing them into any thing any more after seeing they get 5 inches. I have a ten gallon, im just looking for a lake tanganyika species that stay small and grazes on algae(i like watching them pick at the rocks) and stay mid-level to every where. I want to do a pair of whatever i find to be the best fish, so i can bred them.

fyi im not looking to upgrade my tank size. and if i did it would be a 15g long. I like the smaller sized tank cuz things can be more appreciated.


----------



## txfront (Sep 27, 2007)

Tropheus wont be a good option for a ten gallon. Julies will graze a bit, and most of them stay small enough for a ten gallon. A breeding pair might be a possibility, but they are very tempermental when it comes to mates.

Tanganicodus (spelling) might be an option as well they are grazers, and stay small enough for a ten gallon, but again you would have to get lucky with a pair in a 10 gallon.


----------



## birrrrdman (May 21, 2009)

I just looked them up. they seem pretty cool, do you know if they actually swim around or if they scoot along and perch on things?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Easy boys. I have a pair of T. Irsacae in a 210g. and the male will chase his girl all over it. Get some multies for a 10g.


----------



## birrrrdman (May 21, 2009)

disregard what i said about the goby types. I dont like um much. They have ugly faces and they're expensive.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Well in my experience there is quite a difference in size.

sp Black to about 51/2-61/2" (not inc cherry spots)
Sp Bemba about 5-6"
Sp 'red' about 4-6" but on average a little larger than moorii
moorii red rainbows to about 4" many about 5" but Chaitika growing to over 6"
duboisi 5-7" sometimes even bigger
Ikola about 4-5"
Cherry spot about 4-5"
and polli/annectens being the largest 6"- 8".

Individuals or pairs (for me) seem to grow bigger than in groups (and larger than the sizes above) , were they have to expend lots of energy I guess.

But some of that may be just the individual variants and how I kept them. 

It is also aggression that determines the tank size, strangly some of the bigger ones tend to be a little less spikey for me. :wink:

But there may be a dwarf type I have never kept. Interesting question, hope someone else chimes in. :thumb:


----------



## birrrrdman (May 21, 2009)

That would be really cool if there was a dwarf type.


----------



## Chris Murphy (Jun 24, 2008)

lloyd said:


> of all the types i've kept over the years, species black were consistently the smaller. my annecten were/are the largest tropheus i've ever kept.


I have to say I agree with this 100%.Sp. black even breed way younger. I have seen Duboisi and Ilangi grow to a hefty 7" total length. They really look like bulls when they reach 6" plus.


----------



## nene (Jan 5, 2008)

According to shupke's book the smallest tropheus known to date is Chiwa (also known as kipampa). He says "wild-caught speciemens measure 8-9cm and grow only imperceptibly over a period of few months. This is thought to be the smallest tropheus known to date"


----------



## nene (Jan 5, 2008)

According to shupke's book the smallest tropheus known to date is Chiwa (also known as kipampa). He says "wild-caught speciemens measure 8-9cm and grow only imperceptibly over a period of few months. This is thought to be the smallest tropheus known to date"


----------

